# HELP - Engineering Properties for Thanksgiving



## Slugger926 (Nov 22, 2006)

What is the thermal conductivity of Turkey?

What is the thermal conductivity of stuffing?

I am trying to calculate the difference in time if my mom cooks the turkey in a disposible turkey roaster, or the old fashioned blue turkey roasters. From experience, it seams the disposible ones usually take 2 hours longer probably due to reflecting the radiant heat of the oven.

Should I install a PID controller on the oven to maintain the proper temperature to a higher degree of accuracy?


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 22, 2006)

Just watch for the plastic "done" thermometer to pop out, then you can eat it.


----------



## frazil (Nov 22, 2006)

I hadn't thought of that...

I bought a BIG turkey this year and I don't think it will fit in my old fashioned blue roaster, so I'm planning to use a disposable foil one.

Better plan on extra time.

Thermal conductivity of unstuffed turkey = 0.464 W/mK

thermal conductivity of turducken (maybe closer to stuffed turkey?) = .35 BTU/fthrF


----------

